# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Sadedin Benari: Në Turqi për të marrë nënshtetësinë na ndërruan mbiemrin

## Albo

*INTERVISTA/ Flet Sadedin Benari:  Si u njoha në Ankara me Adem Demaçin dhe Ibrahim Rugovën*

*Turqia nuk e donte regjimin komunist pasi ishte kundër fesë
*
_- U arratisëm nga Korça në Greqi dhe shkuam në Turqi

- Në Greqi u habitën se si 29 pjesëtarë të një familje nuk na panë gjatë rrugës

- Në Turqi për të marrë nënshtetësinë na ndërruan mbiemrin

- Në Gjermani u njoha me vëllezërit Gërvalla, ishin patriotë të mëdhenj

- Kur u vetëvra Mehmet Shehu, isha në Vjenë, u ndjeva keq

- Kur vdiq Enver Hoxha isha në Stamboll, media nuk i dha rëndësi

- Kur shkoja në ambasadën tonë në Stamboll policia na kërcënoi

- Turqia nuk e donte regjimin komunist pasi ishte kundër fesë

- Kur u vra Adem Jashari organizova protestë përpara Ambasadës Serbe në Ankara

- Si kam takuar Papadhopullon, gjeneralin grek të grushtit të shtetit

- Kur erdha në Shqipëri në vitin 1991 shtanga, mu duk më keq se në Afrikë

- Kur zbrisja me makinë nga Qafë-Thana një maune desh më vuri poshtë

- Rrugët ishin aq të ngushta sa dukeshin si rrugë karrocash_

Albert ZHOLI

Jeta e tij është një aventurë. Arratisen familjarisht në Greqi, pastaj drejt e në Turqi. Vazhdon studimet për ekonomi dhe 6 vjet e 6 muaj ishte si asistent kontroll i studentëve në Vjenë, Gjermani dhe Zvicër.

Diçka për origjinën tuaj?

Unë quhem Sadedin Benari, por me të shkuar si emigrantë në Turqi na e ndërruan mbiemrin, duke na e vendosur  Jayla. Gjyshi im ishte tregtar që punonte në gjithë Ballkanin. Tregtonte qe dhe qerre në Maqedoni, Greqi, Bullgari, Mal i Zi etj... Gjyshi im kishte ardhur nga Korça dhe ishte vendosur në Manastir, të cilën tashmë e kishte Jugosllavia. Pra ishim vendosur në Manastirin e famshëm, ku u zhvillua Kongresi i bujshëm i drejtshkrimit dhe për çudi ky qytet kaq i bukur, kaq historik ju hoq Shqipërisë me një të rënë të lapsit. Sot ky qytet i mrekullueshëm quhet Bitola, pasi maqedonasit duan që ta shuajnë historinë tonë. Pra të parët e mi u vendosën këtu që para vitit 1900. Edhe fundi i Luftës së Dytë Botërore na gjeti në Manastir pasi familja jonë ishte ndër më të pasurat dhe me një tregti të shtrirë në Ballkan.

Kur dhe pse ikët nga Manastiri?

Pas përfundimit të Luftës Nacional-Çlirimtare dhe vendosjes së pushteti komunist dhe në Jugosllavi filloi një sulm ndaj pasanikëve. Pra filluan shtetëzimet e pasurive. Dua të them se ne në anë të rrugës nacionale të Manastirit kishim dhe nja Han (hotel) të madh. Ky Han ishte thuajse buzë rrugës kur shkoje për në Shqipëri. Përreth Hanit ne kishim dhe çifligun e familjes me 140 ha tokë. Pra një pasuri e tërë. Në vitin 1945 filloi konfiskimi i pasurive. Spo na linin gjë. Na morën Hanin, tokat, madje, edhe shtëpitë.  Kishim një shtëpi me 5 dhoma, ku në çdo dhomë na sollën nga një familje maqedonase nga fshatrat e thellë përreth. Pra u bëmë disa familje me një banjë dhe me një kuzhinë. Na morën të gjitha lugët e florinjta dhe çdo send tjetër floriri. Pra në këto kushte ne nuk mund të jetonim dot në Manastir.  Një jetë e vështirë me kushtet, në të cilat ishim mësuar ne. Pra, për ne ishte katastrofë. Kështu vendosëm të iknim, të arratiseshim nga Manastiri, por jo në Shqipëri që ishte i njëjti vend komunist. Donim të iknim nga çdo vend komunist. Ishte vitit 1955, janar  kur morëm vendimin të iknim.

Ku ishte synimi?

Synimi ishte kudo, çdo vend tjetër, por jo vend komunist. Nuk na lidhte asgjë me komunizmin. Vendi i parë që do shkonim ishte Greqia, pasi ishte vend kufitar. N.q.s do na prisnin mirë aty do të rrinim. Unë isha fëmija më i madh rreth 18 vjeç. Babai më sqaroi çdo gjë. U nisëm natën duke lëvizur drejt Prespës me këmbë. Prej aty fshehurazi në Korçë. Ishim 29 frymë. Babai im me  5 vëllezërit e tij dhe familjet e tyre. Midis nesh kishte fëmijë disa muajsh, që ishte një sakrificë e paimagjinuar. Kur shkuam në Korçë, morëm rrugën e Selanikut. Ecnim nëpër male, larg rrugëve automobilistike pasi n.q.s do na gjente ushtria do na kthente. Ishte një rrugë që zgjati më shumë se 10 ditë. Kishit pak ushqime me vete dhe hanim me gramaturë. Por atëherë nuk kishte këtë popullsi, rrugët ishin të pakta dhe vrojtimi i pakët. Sa shkuam në Selanik u paraqitëm në Polici. Ata u habitën. As që e mendonin se si kishim mundur të çanim, se si kishim mundur të vinim deri këtu. Na pyetën për ditë të tëra sa u bindën që nuk i gënjenim. Na mbajtën disa ditë në polici, duke na pyetur me rrënjë dhe me degë, pastaj na thanë se vendi ynë ishte në zonën e Larisës. Por babai im duke folur me xhaxhallarët nuk dëshironin të shkonin në Larisa, por ju lutën atyre që ti çonin në Stamboll. Në fillim ata hezituan, por pastaj  na hipën në një tren dhe na nisën për në Turqi.

Kush i pagoi biletat?

Babai im kishte marrë me vete 8 napolona flori. Me ato që kishim me vete ai mundi të na siguronte ushqimin dhe nevojat më të domosdoshme. Sa shkuam në Turqi kërkuam azil politik. U vendosëm në Stamboll. Aty na morën të gjitha të dhënat dhe vinin shpesh herë na pyesnin për gjëra të ndryshme. Gjatë regjistrimit për të marrë nënshtetësinë na ndërruan dhe mbiemrin. Prindërit dhe të afërmit ndenjën dy vjet në punë të ndryshme dhe pastaj morën nënshtetësinë turke.

Po ju a u shkolluat?

Posi jo. Unë në Manastir kisha lënë në mes vitin e parë gjimnaz. Në Turqi vitin  e parë nuk më pranuan në shkollë, pasi nuk dija gjuhën. Më thanë mëso gjuhën pastaj regjistrohu. Ashtu bëra. Një vit nëpërmjet gazetave, radios, bisedave mësova gjuhën dhe u regjistrova në shkollën e mesme VEFA. Pasi mbarova shkollën e mesme me konkurs vazhdova studimet në Universitetin Teknik të Stambollit, degën Ekonomike. Ky është një Universitet që njihet në të gjithë botën. Pasi mbarova studimet me nota të mira më mbajtën aty në administratën e Rektoratit, në punë. Ishte viti 1963. Këtu punova 5 vjet dhe pastaj më dhanë një detyrë jashtë shtetit, që nuk doja ta pranoj. Meqenëse zotëroja gjuhën gjermane, më caktuan si  kontrollor të studentëve turk në shkollat gjermanisht folëse si në Austri, Gjermani dhe Zvicër. Pra ndiqja ecurinë e tyre në mësime, pasi shumë herë studentët shkonin aty dhe i lini shkollat dhe merreshin me punë të tjera. Në atë kohë nuk kishte kompjuter dhe  unë relacionet i bëja me dorë. Në fillim më caktuan 6 muaj si asistent. Më vonë deri në vitin 1976 ma përsëritën kontratën nga 6 muaj edhe 3 vjet ët tjera, pastaj edhe tre vjet të tjera. Pra gjithsej 6 vjet e 6 muaj.

A u lidhe me shqiptarë në Gjermani?

Aty kishte shumë pak shqiptarë të Shqipërisë, por u njoha dhe u lidha me shumë Kosovarë. Ndër ta mund të përmend vëllezërit Gërvalla dhe shokun e tyre të pandarë. Kadriun. Ata më merrnin në shumë aktivitete. Punonin shumë për çështjen kosovare dhe pse e dinin që ndiqeshin nga UDB jugosllave. Ata më flisnin me dashuri pafund për Kosovën. Luftonin natë e ditë për pavarësinë e saj. Shkrinë jetën dhe pasurinë për Kosovën.

Ku ishe kur i vranë ata?

Isha në Stamboll. Kur mora lajmin nuk e besova. Lajmin ma dha përfaqësuesi i Kosovës. U ndjeva keq. Atë natë nuk hëngra bukë fare. Skisha disa ditë që isha me ta dhe nuk mund ta besoja. Ishte një humbje e madhe për Kosovën.

Kë tjetër nga emrat e mëdhenj të patriotizmit kosovar ke njohur?

Kam njohur Adem Demaçin, Ibrahim Rrugovën etj.. Adem Demaçin e kam njohur në vitin 1994 në Ankara, kur vajza ime fitoi të drejtën e studimit për këtë qytet dhe ne si familje morëm vendim që të vendoseshim pranë saj. Në fillim kam njohur Edita Tahirin. Ajo vinte shpesh në Ankara. Njëherë më sollën haber edhe mua për ardhjen e saj. Shkova në një hotel, ku ajo ishte akomoduar. Të nesërmen unë shkova dhe bisedova veças me të. Aty mësova shumë gjëra për Kosovën. Disa kohë përpara se të vritej Adem Jashari, unë isha në shoqëri me shumë shqiptarë. Ditën që u vra Adem Jashari ishte 6 mars 1998. të gjithë sa ishim u mërzitëm shumë. Vendosa me shokët e mi të bënim një protestë kundër vrasjes së tij në rrugët e Ankarasë. Për dy ditë punuam shumë për lejet, pankartat etj...U mblodhëm në një shesh në Ankara dhe vazhduam protestën deri para Ambasadës Jugosllave në Ankara. Ishte një manifestim i papritur që bëri bujë. Ndërsa Adem Demaçin e kam takuar në Ankara dhe më pas shoqëria jonë u rrit. Ai dhe Edita Tahiri më kanë thirrur të shkoj në Prishtinë. Atë ditë që bëra protestën përpara Ambasadës Jugosllave në Ankara, dikush na tha që po ju filmojnë. Po ju filmojnë në disa drejtime. Për këtë arsye unë nuk munda të shkoj në Prishtinë për 5 vjet. Pas pesë vjetësh shkova për herë të parë në Kosovë. Sabit Nurka, Edita Tahiri më kanë pritur shumë mirë. Një ditë në takimin me Sabit Tahirin, ai më thotë se sot do vijë Adem Demaçi në orën tre në shtëpinë e tij në Prishtinë. Kjo është hera e dytë që e takova. Pas këtij takimi ne u takuam shumë herë.

Në kohën që ishe në Ankara a shkoje në Ambasadën Shqiptare në Turqi?

Gjatë regjimit komunist unë jam munduar të shkoja disa herë në ambasadën tonë në Turqi, por më vonë policia turke na ndaloi. Madje, na thoshin çfarë pune keni, çfarë kërkoni aty kur jeni shtetas turk. Shteti turk kishte antipati për komunizmin për arsye se zhduku fenë. Nuk donte ta dëgjonte emrin komunizëm asnjë turk. Madje, më thanë që po erdhe prapë do marrim mase.

Kur u vra Mehmet Shehu, ku ishe dhe si je ndjerë?

Kur u vra Mehmet Shehu, unë ndodhesha në Vjenë. Isha ulur në një lokal dhe porosita një kafe. I thashë kamerierit më sill një gazetë vjeneze. E hapa dhe në faqen tre pashë lajmin që Kryeministri shqiptar, Mehmet Shehu ka vrarë veten. Më erdhi keq pasi më vjen keq për çdo shqiptar që humb jetën pasi jemi shtet i vogël dhe nuk duhet të humbasim jetë kot.

A kishte komunitet shqiptar të organizuar në Turqi?

Në Turqi në vitin 1948 është formuar shoqata shqiptaro-turke, nga shqiptarë të hershëm. Shoqata quhet Vëllazëria shqiptaro-turke. Kemi bërë disa aktivitete. Ne kemi një komunitet shumë të madh aty, por nuk jemi dhe aq shumë të organizuar. Pasi me atë numër të madh që jemi duhet të kishim bërë shumë gjëra.

Kur vdiq Enver Hoxha, ku ishe dhe a i dha rëndësi shtypi vendas?

Isha në Stamboll. Por të thashë që qeveria turke nuk i jepte rëndësi Shqipërisë për vetë sistemin që kishte. Shtypi turk foli shumë, shumë pak. Unë ndjeva një dhimbje, por edhe gëzim pasi po hapej rruga ime për tu kthyer në Shqipëri. Kam jetuar me këtë dëshirë. Në periudhën e regjimit, Enver Hoxha kishte ftuar shumë, personalitete edhe nga komuniteti shqiptar për ta vizituar Shqipërinë, por ata nuk kanë pranuar. Në atë kohë vinte në Stamboll gazeta Flamuri. Nuk vinte rregullisht, por unë kur vinte e blija. Këtë e sillte apo e shpërndante Ambasada Shqiptare në Turqi. Aty shikoja shumë foto të Enver Hoxhës, kryesisht si ushtarak.

Ku ishe kur filluan eksodet e shqiptarëve me anije jashtë Shqipërisë?

Edhe në këtë rast dhanë një lajm shumë shkurt. Nuk dhanë aq lajme interesante sa vendet perëndimore. Dhanë një lajm që ikin pa ditur se ku shkojnë, pa mbështetje.

A kishte demokraci Turqia?

Qysh në vitet 1920, kur erdhi Ataturku filloi lëvizja për emancipim, demokraci dhe liri shtypi. Qysh atëherë deri sot, por pretendohet për demokraci, por ende nuk ka atë shkallë demokracie si në vendet perëndimore, madje tani nuk ka as demokracinë e Shqipërisë.

Kur erdhët për herë të parë në Shqipëri?

Kam ardhur në vitin 1991. Vizën e mora në Konsullatën Shqiptare në Stamboll. Mora një vizë 14-ditore. Bëra çudi. Aq pak? Unë mezi e prisja atë ditë.

Me se erdhe?

Erdha me veturën time. Doja ta shikoja nga afër gjithë vendin. Konsulli shqiptar më tha që në asnjë mënyrë mos shko me makinën tënde. Por e mora guximin dhe pse mendoja se ai kishte të drejtë. Kalova të gjitha shtetet dhe mbërrita në Qafë-Thanë. Kur po zbrisja poshtë pashë një rrugë vetëm 2.5 metër. Ajo ishte njëkalimshe me një asfalt si çakëll. Kur kisha disa minuta që po zbrisja pashë përballë që po vinte një maune. Ajo e kishte zënë gjithë rrugën. Thashë me vete o zot, më shtypi. Menjëherë ktheva timonin dhe e futa makinën në një hendek. Shpëtova. Ndenja disa minuta sa mora veten. Rrugë të tilla si mendoja kurrë. Ishte muaji gusht 1991. Kudo që kaloja shikoja fshatra të shkatërruara, pa rrugë, varfëri e madhe.

Ku u habite më shumë?

Kur mbërrita në Elbasan doja të pija diçka. Ndalova tek Turizmi. Kërkova një limonadë. Nuk kishte. Piva vetëm ujë çezme se as ujë për të blerë nuk kishte. Çdo gjë e zhuritur. Nisem për Tiranë. Ajo rrugë më lodhi sa më ska. Kur mbërrita në Tiranë u habita më shumë, vetëm varfëri. Dyqanet bosh fare. Qava nga mërzitja. Se besoja vendin tim kaq të varfër. Doja të shikoja të hiqja mallin. Ditët ikën shpejt. Kërkova në Ministrinë e Brendshme të më shtynin vizën. Më sorollatën dy ditë, por ma shtynë vizën 6 muaj.

Ndenje 6 muaj në Shqipëri?

Jo, jo ndenja nja dy muaj sa u çmalla pastaj shkova prapë në Stamboll. Doja të bëja diçka. Kudo që shkoja shikoja fëmijë dhe të rritur të zhveshur, të rreckosur, pa të brendshme. Herën e tretë që do vija vendosa që të sjell rroba. Ashtu bëra me lekët e mia shkova në një fabrikë dhe bleva 4 mijë dollarë një makinë plot me rroba të brendshme dhe këmisha për fëmijë dhe të rritur. Mbusha një maune 7 tonshe plot. Që kur mbërrita në fshatrat e parë të Shqipërisë fillova ti shpërndaj. Një pjesë që më ngeli i shpërndava në Tiranë.

Po në Manastir a shkove?

Shkova, por të gjitha pronat tona as që mendohej të merrje gjë.

Ku u befasove më shumë?

Në Korçë në qytetin e prejardhjes time. Skishte atë bukuri. Më kot u mundova të gjej ndonjë nga fisi im. Kishin ikur të gjithë. Por un krijova lidhje me Korçën, kur teatri i këtij qyteti erdhi në Turqi në një Festival. Ishte viti 2001. Unë shkova dhe i takova dhe u lidha shumë me Dhimitër Orgockën me të cilët mbaj lidhje dhe sot. I çova kudo në Stamboll ku ata dëshironin të shkonin.

Kur je vendosur përfundimisht në Tiranë?

Qysh në vitin 1999. Ishte dëshira ime dhe e bashkëshortes. Kemi blerë një shtëpi këtu, por edhe djali punon këtu në një firmë turke. Vajza erdhi disa kohë, por nuk gjeti punë, pasi është mjeke dhe do të punonte në spitalin turk. Por aty ndodhën disa zhvillime negative dhe vajza u kthye. Ajo as që mund ta mendonte se do të kishte ryshfet në radhët e mjekëve. Është befasuar nga kjo situatë. Këtu ndihem mirë, ndihem sikur kam lindur, edhe ajri edhe shoqëria, edhe komunikimi më lehtësojnë shpirtërisht.

Kë tjetër mund të na thoni se keni takuar në  Gjermani?

Të duket e pabesueshme, por kam takuar ish- gjeneralin  famoz grek Papadhopulli, i cili bëri të ashtuquajturin grusht shteti në Greqi me kastën e kolonelëve. Ai për të cilin flitet ende në Greqi pasi solli shumë ndryshime. Se di si ishte periudha në të cilin ndodhej në Gjermani, por kur e kam takuar ai ndodhej në Mynih. Unë isha me shërbim në atë kohë nga shteti turk për ndjekjen e studentëve turq në Gjermani dhe në Austri. Në Myhih kisha mik një grek që merrej me përpunimin e bizhuterive të floririt. Një turk që blinte mallra në Gjermani, të cilin e njihja që kur isha në Stamboll më tha se kishte dy napolona flori që donte ti shkëmbente me dollarë për të blerë mall në Gjermani. Unë e çova tek i njohuri grek, i cili njëkohësisht merrej dhe me transport mallrash të ndryshëm në Greqi. Ato lloj florinjsh njiheshin vetëm në Ballkan. E realizova këtë shkëmbim dhe më pas greku më fliste gjithmonë. Një ditë që kishim më shumë kohë më tha për lidhjet e tij me Papadhopullin. U habita. Mund të realizoj një takim,- më tha. Dhe e mbajti fjalën. Pas dy ditësh e takova në një zyrë të tyren si shoqatë në Mynih. Ishte trupmadh i bëshëm dhe kishte një zë të fortë. Midis të tjerave ai më tha se gjyshja e tij nga nëna ishte arvanitase, madje për të ma përforcuar këtë bindje më tha disa fjalë në shqip si, bukë, ujë, vaj, etj.. U befasova. Pashë që, në bisedat e bëra ai kishte respekt për shqiptarët.

----------

